# neutralization of amphetamine free base to amphetamine sulfate. questions and answers that may be bothering you.



## Mystery_chemistry (Jun 12, 2022)

*Hello everyone . the thread was created due to the fact that I have a few unanswered questions.*

*questions :*
1.should amphetamine free base (oil) be mixed with a solvent toluene / dcm etc before neutralization?
if so, in what proportions? 20-30% of the oil volume will be OK?

2. in what ratio to dilute sulfuric acid with IPA? does this affect performance?
I use a ratio of 1: 4 acid / IPA , *I also used a ratio of 1:10 acid / IPA*

3. What could be the cause of the drop in performance? I'm going down from the pH to 5-6. diluted acid is slowly added in portions of 50-100 ml. the agitator fired all the time. recently I added IPA to the oil (could it cause a drop in efficiency?) from a liter of oil I came out 700-800g after drying. the weight of the oil was 960g pH 12. I understand that about 960g of amphetamine sulphate should come out, right?


----------



## G.Patton

Mystery_chemistry said:


> Hello everyone . the thread was created due to the fact that I have a few unanswered questions.



Mystery_chemistryHi. All these questions are answered or described before. Look at here.


Mystery_chemistry said:


> 1.should amphetamine free base (oil) be mixed with a solvent toluene / dcm etc before neutralization?


yes, ~50/50% is okay


Mystery_chemistry said:


> 2. in what ratio to dilute sulfuric acid with IPA? does this affect performance?
> I use a ratio of 1: 4 acid / IPA , *I also used a ratio of 1:10 acid / IPA*





> Prepare a solution of sulfuric acid in acetone in a volume ratio of 1:10. I took the technical acetone...





Mystery_chemistry said:


> the weight of the oil was 960g pH 12. I understand that about 960g of amphetamine sulphate should come out, right?


Not right. 960 g Amph oil is 7.1 mole, hence, you have to get 3.55 mole of amph sulphate 1308 g.


Mystery_chemistry said:


> . the agitator fired all the time.


What do you mean? Stirrer?


Mystery_chemistry said:


> What could be the cause of the drop in performance?


You could lose amph sulphate during washing


----------



## Mystery_chemistry

G.Patton said:


> Hi. All these questions are answered or described before. Look at here.
> 
> yes, ~50/50% is okay
> 
> ...



G.PattonThanks a lot for the answer, that is 1l of oil is mixed with 1l of solvent. acid with acetone or IPA in a ratio of 1:10

which solvent is the best? I would go towards the dcm, it will evaporate faster


----------



## Mystery_chemistry

G.Patton said:


> Not right. 960 g Amph oil is 7.1 mole, hence, you have to get 3.55 mole of amph sulphate 1308 g.



G.Pattonhow to calculate the ratio of concentrated sulfuric acid per such volume. I know that you need to add acid slowly, but it would be nice to know how much solution you need to prepare in this ratio of 1:10


----------



## G.Patton

Mystery_chemistry said:


> which solvent is the best? I would go towards the dcm, it will evaporate faster



Mystery_chemistrywhatever you want


----------



## Mystery_chemistry

I found somewhere that there is 180 ml of sulfuric acid per 1 liter of amphetamine oil. I wonder if the ratio of 180ml: 720ml IPA will give a pH of 5-6. assuming 1:10 you will need to add a lot of this solution. won't it affect performance?

*aaa and I have a question about the power. does the pH have anything to do with the strength of the product? what do you think about adding 50-100g of L-phenylalanine to the finished product to enhance the effect?*


----------



## G.Patton

Mystery_chemistry said:


> won't it affect performance?



Mystery_chemistryYou can evaporate IPA after washing and get amph sulphate from washing solution.


Mystery_chemistry said:


> does the pH have anything to do with the strength of the product?


no


Mystery_chemistry said:


> *what do you think about adding 50-100g of L-phenylalanine to the finished product to enhance the effect?*


senseless rumors


----------

